# gebührenzähler



## Cstar (16. Juni 2002)

gibt es für linux einen gebührenzähler für s internet?


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Juni 2002)

schau dir mal die isdn logdateien an.
da ist das zumeist gleich automatisch mit dabei.


----------



## Cstar (18. Juni 2002)

Ich hab 
a) ein modem
und
b) wo befindet sich die logdatei.


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2002)

schau dir mal das verzeichnis 
/var/log an.

dort findest du alle Log dateien. 
ist einer der wichtigsten verzeichnisse überhaupt


----------

